# 32 focus boa boots, information?!?!



## slml (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Guys,

New to the forum, interested in buying 32 focus boa boots, but was wondering if I could get some opinions between the differences in each model year i.e. 2009vs2010vs2011. Looking to buy used ones as the $300 price range is way out of my budget. 

Thanks!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Got my first pair last year/summer...very slightly used...maybe worn around house and then returned...$69 ... before had 32 305's. I think the boas from year to year are about the same execpt for maybe minor liner and maybe sole and glue reciepe but IDK. I love the ease of the boas, they are much stiffer than the old 305's. They took about 9 times out to breakin and really feel comfortable...though as usual I have taped c and butterflies on the liner to make them really hold my heel/ankle down. Good luck in finding used ones in decent shape...I'm keeping mine till they fall apart.


----------



## slml (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the input! i've been trying to find info on what changed between 2008-2011, but wow it seems hard to pull up this kind of stuff. I'm hoping its exactly what you mentioned regarding the sole, and glue etc. and its nothing to major so that i'd be more comfortable grabbing maybe a 2008/2009 model or something. Is that the year that you ended up getting? or the 2009/2010? 

for 69$ slightly used, thats a steal bro! hahaha thats awesome!


----------

